# Looking for a spinning wheel



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We have an offer in on a house that has these huge balcony type nooks over the great room. I would like to put a large antique spinning loom up on one side, with a quilt and some baskets.

Knowing absolutely nothing about spinning wheels, I saw one at a local shop where the wheel was probably 4 foot in diamter. That's what I am looking for (didn't want to spend $500 for it though).

When I looked on EBay, all of them had much smaller wheels. Can any tell me if this larger type has a specific name so I can hopefully find one?

Thanks!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I think you might be refering to a 'walking wheel'....
and you can find those in various conditions on ebay..and in antique stores....you don't need a complete one if it's just for show....so keep yer eyes peeled....


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

CJ, it's called a walking wheel because you stand and can walk a bit to spin. If you just want it for decoration you should be able to find one that's not in working order for far under $500. They come up on EBay regularly--just keep looking. But why not join us and learn to spin--it's lots of fun, and you'll be able to wow all those who see it sitting in your great room.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

CJ, you still at Nuke 1? If so then just a little road trip to hwy 65 between Conway and Clinton is a place called Hutchs Auction. There are three building of stuff there in 2 of which was an old walking wheel. One was more complete than the other. If I had room the more complete one would be at my house and I would be learning to spin on it. The last time I was there they said to make an offer as they had been there along time and they wanted them gone. Now I'm not sure how bad they wanted them gone, but the price they had been trying to sell them for was $500 so it would have to be less than that.
If you think you might come this far I will stop in and see if they are still there for you.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You guys are awesome, that's exactly what I'm looking for, I googled walking spinning wheel and found a picture just like the one I saw.

I found several online for $100, the one here is $500, I'm willing to spend $200 tops for one, it's just for display.

As for me learning... I like to knit and crochet, but sewing is my passion. If I were to take up another hobby, it would be basket weaving, pottery and weaving, in that order. 

If we get our house, I'm not going to have much time for any of it, as the land is raw and is going to take all my time for a couple of years, plus remodeling the house.

Grams... if our offer is accepted, I will run up there and take a peek, thanks for letting me know about the store! If you know of any other great antique/flea market places in the area, please share! We'll buy some furniture new, but I'd love to decorate in a primitive style and will be looking for neat stuff... at bargain prices. LOL


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

CJ, 

It just so happens we have one, (well we have 2) Walking Wheels or Great Wheels. I just asked the wife and she said we paid $200 for the one, so that's what we'd like for it. It is only missing the maidens, and the wheel is a little warped, but looks great. We were on a guys list to fix it up and replace what was missing. This guy was so good he could even locate the location, type of wood, and maybe even the maker! -but we were on a waiting list that was 4 years long, .....and he retired well before they got to us. 

So many people sell these wheels and have no idea if they are complete or not. One time we drove all the way to KY, to find out the one they were selling barely stood up, it was missing so many parts. We live just north of St. Louis, MO -over in Illinois. if you're interested. (PM me where in the Ozarks you live, maybe we can work something out)

PS. We also have a smaller Europian antique castle style spinning wheel for sale for $300. It was made ~1850's

(My wife's business is called: "The Shepherd's Wife" -guess what she sells?)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Slev, I'll have to get back to you on that when we know if we are getting the house. Our sellers have 3 more minutes to counter, and since they haven't... I'm guessing they've tossed our offer out the window. Sad... it was full price too.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

(My wife's business is called: "The Shepherd's Wife" -guess what she sells?)[/QUOTE]


The Shepherd?


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Liese said:


> (My wife's business is called: "The Shepherd's Wife" -guess what she sells?)



The Shepherd?[/QUOTE]

haha, NO - but I'm sure there are some days she'd pay to have someone else take me....! 

She sells yarn, roving, wool and other wool products, as well as homemade soaps and lotions at the Living History events where we set up. Here have a look at our tent. She sells out of the front and we sleep in the back.

oooh, you can see that little antique wheel in the bottom right side of the pic.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Slev said:


> The Shepherd?


haha, NO - but I'm sure there are some days she'd pay to have someone else take me....! 

She sells yarn, roving, wool and other wool products, as well as homemade soaps and lotions at the Living History events where we set up. Here have a look at our tent. She sells out of the front and we sleep in the back.

oooh, you can see that little antique wheel in the bottom right side of the pic.
[/QUOTE]

Perchance, does she have a website, hmmmmmmmm?

donsgal
fiberholic


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

That is one gorgeous set up Slev! Did you make that tent? Being involved in those events must be lots of fun but also must mean setting up the farm to run itself whilst you are away.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

that is a beautiful set up!! definatetly makes me want to walk right in.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I don't want to hi-jack CJ's thread, (I wonder if they accepted their offer?)

But, no we don't have a web page -YET! I think we want to get one for each other as a gift for Christmas. I know we need one, just hasn't happened yet. 

Tent - Nope I could never make something like that! It's from a company that makes period style tents, called Panther Primitives. (A friend of mine sells them)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hi jack away  Our offer (full price no less) was rejected! Bah humbug. Back to the drawing board for us.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

CJ, you're kidding! they are nuts! 

Let me work a little Christmas miracle for you.... I'll be back


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Slev did you wave some fairy dust?  Seems the sellers have reconsidered, and verbally agreed to honor our offer. I'll be writing it up again today... the joke will be on me if they reject it again though.. LOL


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Good Luck CJ, hope it works out.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

donsgalPerchance said:


> Donsgal, thanks to your query, we sat down tonight with a person who will start working on our web page. <Someday, I'll worry with it myself, but not now>
> 
> ....I'm wondering how CJ's farm purchase is going?????


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Under contract! And let me say, that is one bloody contract! Now if it goes through... I will still be after that spinning wheel. LOL


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

oooh CJ, ????? what's up? Where are you at with the house? I hope everything is going smoothly????? What a great New Years project, a new farm..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nah, the deal collapsed. They disclosed a few details about the road easement that we found unnacceptable. Back to looking, only now just for land.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

well pooh, I tried to help ya. Do you really "need" road access? I sometimes thing it's over rated. Couldn't you take flying lessons and buy a chopper? (You know, I bet if just a few people actually did something like that, then a lot of those stupid road laws would change real fast!) ...keep looking you'll find the right place!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL Hubby has a chopper license... not so sure about buying one... couldn't we buy a house and land for that amount of money?  

Or maybe we could modify a spinning wheel for transport eh?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

What kinda mpg do you think a chopper gets? I'd guess 20 gal to the mile, LOL But seriously, sorry CJ that you guys went thru all those hoops for them to withhold info like that. Oh, well onward and upward as they say ...(ducking for cover).


----------

